# Pashes or Ta-Jon's



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*If anyone has purchased from either or these breeders or knows anything about them, I would really appreciate your help. If it is something that you would prefer not to post, please feel free to pm me. I am really trying to narrow this down before I start traveling. thanks bunches







*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I have not purchased from them, but know of folks who have. They are both well recognized quality breeders/exhibitors. It would depend on your rapport with them personally, and what they have available.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a Ta-Jon pup. I am very satisfied and am PMing you with the details as my whole story is kind of involved. I would buy another pup from Tammy Simon in a minute.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pashes is a very reputable breeder. They've shown their dogs for many many years and have excellent quality. She also helped Ta Jon at the start of their breeding/exhibiting. I hope one of them have a pup you like.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda Pop is from Ta Jon. I've been very happy with my experience. He's a fantastic dog.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Both breeders have beautiful dogs. Maybe one from each one? . . . .



Joy


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Both breeders have beautiful dogs. Maybe one from each one? . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


Problem solved!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think you could go wrong with either of these breeders.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> Both breeders have beautiful dogs. Maybe one from each one? . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]



That's a great idea, Joy. Maybe you could tell my husband.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella comes from wonderful







DIVINE Maltese ...but both girls ...Bella and Krista.....have a Pashes sire..."CH Keeper of the Dream" a.k.a. "Keeper"......and Krista came from Pashes Maltese.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Both breeders have a wonderful reputation and I am sure you will be happy with either. Maybe you should find out what pups they have available or what breedings they have planned - the pup might help you pick the breeder


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wish I had such a "difficult" choice to make!









Ta-Jon's got three little boys available now.

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

Pashes has a little boy and a little girl:

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh my gosh .. what a darling face on that pashes boy.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

My Moxie is from TaJon







She's such a sweetheart. I would recommend Tammy and would buy from her again. I can't speak for Pashes.... it's the first I've seen that breeder. But they have a couple really cute pups. Tammy is really easy to talk to and will answer any and all your questions.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good grief - that Pashes boy is a doll baby!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*You found me out, didn't you?







*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> *You found me out, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better hurry and scoop him up before somebody beats you to it.

And don't think that it won't happen either.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I have a Ta-Jon pup. I am very satisfied and am PMing you with the details as my whole story is kind of involved. I would buy another pup from Tammy Simon in a minute.....[/B]



And I have a Ta-Jon pup to. Id buy another in a heartbeat from Tammy too.



> I wish I had such a "difficult" choice to make!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOODNESS







What a doll baby that Pashes boy is!!!!!!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, not only is the Pashes little boy beautiful, what a great price!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great price, great little size and darling face and coat. No eye stain. What more can you ask for!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I'm going to see him tomorrow* 




> Great price, great little size and darling face and coat. No eye stain. What more can you ask for![/B]


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> *I'm going to see him tomorrow*
> 
> 
> SUPER!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> *I'm going to see him tomorrow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Be sure to let us know how it goes. I hope he's everything you dreamed of.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy for you. That little fellow is a doll.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> *I'm going to see him tomorrow*[/B]


Good luck -- let us know how it goes! I hope you find a baby that is all you hoped for.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All those pups were absolutely georgeous!!! Makes me REALLY want one!!!!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck. Looking forward to hearing how things went.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh....that little boy is adorable!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

* Well, I did it. I bought the little boy from Pashes. He is a doll and his sister that was on their site a week or so ago was still there (but she is sold) and she was super precious. I don't have him yet though. We are leaving on a trip next week and I didn't want to take him away from his mom & then have to leave him with even more strangers so they were kind enough to keep him until I return from my trip. Sure was hard to leave him, though.*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww congrats! did u take ne pics?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay! I think it says a lot for them that they weren't rushing him out the door. We already had Sadie and decided to get her littermate, Sassy. The breeder knew we were going out of town on a family trip to Las Vegas and she wanted to keep Sassy at her house until we were back. I hated not being able to get her right that minute, but it was really the smart thing to do.....you'll have a much better trip and they you'll have him to look forward to when you return!

What about names??


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I had told my husband I got to name this one since he named Little Bit but he has already picked out Buttons because he said his eyes look like little black buttons. So I will probably go with Buttons since he has bought me a Yorkie pup & a Maltese pup in less than a year







I sort of wanted to name him Teddy as in Teddy Bear. *


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I realized half way there that I had not brought my camera







*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I think *Buttons* is a very cute name and it goes well with *Little Bit*


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your beautiful new baby boy. Can't wait for you to get back from your trip and post some pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, congratulations! You are so lucky!! I think Buttons is a cute name... if you're like me the name will morph to something else anyway... Catcher is Catchy, Meeester, and Little Man more than he is Catcher.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!







Your new baby is beautiful, and Buttons is a really cute name.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW! That's wonderful. He is one beautiful little baby and you are one very lucky lady.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!! Bet you can't wait.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Congratulations!!! You're so lucky!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY







</span>

<span style="color:#993399">Buttons is a cute name. 


Tina


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

If I were going by the pics, that's the one!! I hope he is as sweet as he is cute. I think your husband is right about the little black eyes. Sooooo Cute!!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your adoption of this very precious little man. I'm so looking forward to seeing some pics of him when you get back from your trip!


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

The name suits him very well!







Your furbaby is soo soo cute.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is gorgeous























I would love to know his pedigree. My Chloe is a Pashas baby, though I got her from Linda Nelson of Ballet Blanc

Lynda


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*If you'll show me yours (pedigree)







, I'll show you mine!*


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats on your ADORABLE new puppy!! Good idea about leaving him while on your trip- then you can enjoy yourself and have something wonderful to look forward to when you get back! Buttons is a cute name- Jett was a Buttons before he came to me- bc he was "cute as a button"!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats on your new baby. The name Buttons is adorable too. I can't wait until he comes home with you and we get lots and lots of pics!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> *If you'll show me yours (pedigree)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I will PM it to you.


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby, you are so lucky!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations - you've picked one georgous baby!!!!















Hurry back so we can see pictures of Buttons..


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope to someday soon add another bundle of fur to my family .. Sigh...


----------

